
Google Voice Gives Out Free Business Cards, Makes Switching #s Less Irritating - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/23/google-voice-gives-out-free-business-cards-makes-switching-numbers-slightly-less-incredibly-irritating/
======
jsares
The link to the free cards doesn't even work now.

------
_pius
Nice gesture, but as of earlier today the server with the card creation
software was so slow as to be unusable.

